

Ask YC: Running a WebServer on EC2 - jasonlbaptiste

Been looking into this for our startup.  Who here has been running a webserver on Ec2? the static/elastic ip addresses make this much more feasible.  Anyone using scalr? What issues have you run into?
======
icey
From the other thread talking about their outage earlier this morning;
remember that EC2 is currently in beta, and as such there are no SLAs or
guarantees. While I'm sure pretty much everyone believes that EC2 will become
a full-fledged live service (with SLA), that may not occur before your app is
ready to go live.

